# Cabo, with pics!



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok guys and gals. I have a little report on our trip to San Jose del Cabo (Los Cabos) which is about 1/2 East of Cabo San Lucas. Well, maybe not so little!

We, my wife, Jana, son Nathan, and his wife Serena, with their 11 month old son Lyndon, flew into the Los Cabos airport at about 2:30 on Saturday the 26th of January. After fighting through the barage of time share sellers, we finally got a ride to the Coral Baja Resort where we were staying. Very nice, although the beds were a bit too hard. It had kitchen facilities and the works, although we didn't use the kitchen for cooking much. Mainly we bought things for breakfast and maybe lunch, and went out for dinner. A nice restaurant there is as pricey as here, but the food, for the most part, was excellent!

Saurday evening we went to the Mama Mia restaurant that is located at the resort. My wife and I had a combination plate which included lobster, shrimp, steak and BB ribs, with the usual sides. Yummmmm!  The next day, Sunday, we had a couple of appointments which took most of the morning. We spent the afternoon at the beach, had a nice lunch and bought a few souvenirs from some vendors that were hanging out at the beach; a little iron wood, a little jewelry, and my wife bought a couple skirts for our daughters. We thought of going shopping, but didn't leave ourselves enough time, so we crashed in our room.

The next day was FISHING DAY! --\O *()* Nathan and I got up early and took a taxi to Cabo San Lucas where we met up with Pisces Fishing and went to our Boat, the Andrea, met our crew: Capt. Roberto and mate Marcos. Everything was prearranged, so there was very little wait, and soon we were off! The boat ride out was fairly long, but eventful. We decided to target marlin :shock: so we had a ways to go. The ride was a good hour and a half. But we got to see seals, several whale, and Dolphins (porpoises). Very cool! 

We finally arrived at our fishing area and went to work. We trolled with large squid type lures in various colors. two were about 70 feet behind the boat, and two more were about 30 feet behind. We were trolling at about 15 nots per hour, so at that speed, the lures stayed right at the surface and did alot of bouncing. We came across a marlin right away, but try as they may, our crew couldn't get him to bite.

What they did was. when they saw a marlin, they would get as close to it as possible, reel in (we helped) the lures, and throw a live mackerel about 12" long in front of the marlin and hope that it would take it. This one refused, so off we went to look for more.

All in all, we came upon around 15 marlin, but couldn't get any of them to bite. Roberto and Marcos were working their butts off for us, but to no avail. They wouldn't give up though. We got to the point where we thought we might not hook up, and it was getting close to quiting time, when success finally came to us. As a side note, they were on the radio constantly with other boats, but were hearing of very little success from anyone. So we weren't the only ones having trouble. But when success came, it was wonderful. I had previously told my son that he had first fish. He asked why, and my response was "because". :mrgreen: So he took the pole and began his workout. I am guessing he spent a good 20 minutes to a half an hour getting that baby landed with superb help from the Captain! Man those guys know what they are doing! No, it wasn't a record marlin or anything, but it was a marlin, and no teeny one. It measured 8 feet 9 inches. Weight estimate is about 150 pounds. This was one of the most enjoyable moments of my life, watching my son catch that beautiful creature. I was grinning from ear to ear, but he said he had even more fun! What a memory! :!: :!: :!:

After we landed it, we took a few pictures, measured the length with fishing line, and let it go to fight another day. What a happy moment for all of us. They thanked us for letting it go, and my son will receive a certificate in the mail saying he caught and released a marlin. What a great souvenir for him. I tell ya, words cannot describe the feeling.

After the release, we headed back to port, saw more whales and porpoises content as one can possibly be. Yeah, it was only one fish, but what a fish! And I am so glad my son got to be the one to land it. I do have to admit that the only thing that would have made the day better, would have been for each of us to land one. But you know, I'm more than OK with what we did.

That eveing, we went to a really nice restaurant down town Los Cabos, and I bought us all dinner. I had lobster again. Man I wish that stuff wasn't so expensive! I can never get enough of it! We did some more shopping after dinner and went back to our room totally satisfied with the events of the day. The only downer was we knew we had to leave the next day. The trip was short, as we came back on Tuesday the 29th, but the memories will last forever.

I have loaded to pictures in photobucket, so I am hoping that they will transfer, even if it's just the link. There are several pictures, and even some video! My wife purchased a new digital camera shortly before we left, and I didn't realize it had video capabilities, so I took some footage without even realizing it had. Because of that, it's not the best, but on one, you will see somme good shots of that marlin dancing on the water, and a really short video of my son working the pole. I hope you all enjoy. And if it doesn't work right for me, maybe one of you technology gurus can help me out.


































































































































































http://s198.photobucket.com/albums/aa23 ... 300073.flv
http://s198.photobucket.com/albums/aa23 ... 300072.flv

These last two are the video clips.

Enjoy


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Cabo, hopefully with pics!*

Great trip and report d_g, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Cabo, hopefully with pics!*

Those cliff shots are amazing!

Great report, Gary. The recent pics from the ocean are really starting to get to me. I need a vacation.

It's an honorable thing to have let your son catch that monster. I'm sure your personal rewards are prize enough.

Looks like a great trip with the family. I'm glad you got to cement some memories together.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Cabo, hopefully with pics!*

That didn't look like it sucked! Thanks for letting me see fishing and green grass that is going to make the next 7 weeks seem even longer. Thanks for sharing your getaway photos!


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Cabo, hopefully with pics!*

Awesome post and awesome fish!!!!


----------



## fishmanjustfish (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Cabo, hopefully with pics!*

AWESOME!! I'm heading down there in two months to Marlin fish. Two questions: What was the cost of the trip (just the fishing part) and would they process the Marlin if you chose to keep. Would there be any problems shipping it back to the states??


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Cabo, hopefully with pics!*

I am jealous. Mexico is a beautiful place. My wife and I have decided that we are going to start putting mony aside here and there for a vacation fund which we will use every time it has substantial amounts in it, so I foresee fishing like this in my future. Thanks for sharing the pics and giving me something to look forward to. Congrats to your son as well. That marlin did some impressive aerials.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Cabo, hopefully with pics!*

Great report! Geez I wish I could get away from all this snow! Sweet looking pics it looks beautiful there. Nice videos too, that fish was puttin on a good show.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Cabo, hopefully with pics!*

That looks like a horrible place to be in the middle of a Utah winter!


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

It was izzy! Thanks guys for all your positive remarks. I'm still grinning about that fish!


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm bringing this back, just to let you all know that my son received his certificate of release from Pisces. Very cool. It has the date of the catch, his name, the boat's name and the captain's name. And states the marlin was released!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I am ready for a nice vacation like that!!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a Great Trip! NICE STRIPED MARLIN.

did you hit Cabo Wabo or Gigglin' Marlin _(O)_


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Only drove past Cabo Wabo. Sorry dude, I'm not the party animal I was 40 years ago. By the way, it was a Black Marlin! That's what the Catain said it was, anyway. And from my searches on the internet, looking for a good place to get a replica when I get a few $$, that's what it appears to be. The stipped marlin have a higher, not so pointed at the tip sail fin (dorsal fin).


----------

